# New purchase!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I bought a small bubble tip Anem from SUM when they had their customer appreciation sale last week or so and I couldn't wait to get it home and put it in the tank. It's a bit larger than a toonie and perfect for my 20g...soon to be a 33g.

I put it in a place where I thought it would be happy (knowing it would move anyways) on the right side of the tank. The next morning he had moved to the middle of the rock work and I thought it might be happy there. Came home from work and found the lil bastard behind my rock work where he could get light and good flow.

So now I own a BTA that I can't see or possibly feed since he's in a funny place.

Yet another bastard joins my aquarium of bastards! 

For now I'll leave him there until I upgrade the tank.

And of course, no pictures!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, sounds like my green one... Crawled into a cave... It is barely surviving. Even with feeding it.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats one of the reason I dont get anemones, maybe you have to give it some chicharron and it will come out..


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Since all my corals are dead, after 3 weeks of vacation (, I was thinking to buy a BTA. 
Now I am having second thoughts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe try blasting the little bugger out of his hidey-hole with a powerhead. I had 4 BTA's in my 20 gallon at one point. In order to get them off my monticap thats exactly what I did. You could also try waiting it out until it comes out for more light/flow/food, it might be stressed still from shipping and different water param's.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Adjust the flow to have a greater current towards the front of the tank. My flordia Pink Tipped stays in the front right in the middle of the tank because I have the filter and powerhead aimed to join at that area creating a perfect current for him apparently lol


----------



## tomtong (Dec 6, 2011)

My RBTA was left in the crevice of a live rock, about 1" deep to hold it in place. Once it's attached, I can move the rock around and it never leave it even though I blast it with powerhead.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The lil bastard can sit there as long as it wants. The rest of the livestock in the tank know when it's feeding time so hopefully it "learns"


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> The lil bastard can sit there as long as it wants. The rest of the livestock in the tank know when it's feeding time so hopefully it "learns"


Too funny - LOL


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I moved the rock around a bit so I could see how he was doing and it looked like he was melting away so I decided to leave him in current and light to see how he did. He's come back very well so far but now I'm having problems feeding it due to my blood shrimp pulling the food out of the Anem's mouth. The shrimp doesn't want the food...he's just another bastard in the tank. He goes to the hammer and torch and pulls their food out also, just so they don't have any.

Oh, and it seems my larger OC clown was bullied by my three striped damsel and the clown jumped out of the tank when we weren't home. Yet another bastard in the tank!!!!

Anyone interested in a damsel?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

tomtong said:


> My RBTA was left in the crevice of a live rock, about 1" deep to hold it in place. Once it's attached, I can move the rock around and it never leave it even though I blast it with powerhead.


I wouldn't expect it to move if you blast it with the powerhead, anemones love the water flow, so by placing it in direct path it was probably happier... Try moving the flow away from it to circulate more in the front. And I'll take that lil bastard damsel. But I live in Richmond Hill and would need delivery lol.

Yet another lil bastard... ME


----------

